

Sergey Brin: I'm Worried About the Internet - TDL
http://news.yahoo.com/sergey-brin-im-worried-internet-064824139.html

======
engtech
link to original article instead of yahoo aggregator:
<http://mashable.com/2012/04/16/sergey-brin-worried-internet/>

~~~
bcjordan
A link to the _original_ original article instead of Mashable's re-digestion:
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/apr/15/web-
freedom...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2012/apr/15/web-freedom-
threat-google-brin)

